# IM nailing of tibia Fx



## Zellerdh (Jun 8, 2011)

Can anyone explain the rationale for the use of ASA code 01484 instead of 01480 for the IM nailing of a tibia fx?  The CPT procedure code 27759 crosswalks to code 01484, which is for an osteotomy or osteoplasty.  I can't understand why this code is used instead of just the code for open treatment of bones of the lower leg.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

